# Where can i buy leeches



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD (Oct 2, 2010)

Anyone know a spot where i could find leeches? Want to try them for walleye and saugeye this year.


----------



## matt27wildkid (Mar 17, 2013)

Marks bait and tackle


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

Gateway in Andover usually has them too


----------



## Steelhauler (Apr 7, 2004)

Frank's Bait in Cleveland usually carries them.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

I think Mogadore B & T has them too.


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

Telling ya, the Gulp leaches work just as good if not better. Used to use live leaches when I was young, used them on slip bobbers. Up at Catawba I put a real leach on vs gulp in a slip bobber fishing for smallmouth, they pretty well were equal.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

I get mine at Eddies. It may be a little too early yet. They usually come in just in time for my May camping trip to Mosquito. Mid-May timeframe.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

mark's bait made a post on facebook a few days ago that he has them.


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

johnboy111711 said:


> mark's bait made a post on facebook a few days ago that he has them.


Yup Yup










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tall Tales (Aug 28, 2018)

We will have them first week in May. This early in the season they don't hold as well as they go through a spawn. $3.50 A dozen


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD (Oct 2, 2010)

guppygill said:


> Telling ya, the Gulp leaches work just as good if not better. Used to use live leaches when I was young, used them on slip bobbers. Up at Catawba I put a real leach on vs gulp in a slip bobber fishing for smallmouth, they pretty well were equal.


Im going to give those a shot too


----------



## swone (Jan 24, 2007)

I have never used the live, but the smallmouth in the Cuyahoga loved the gulp leeches this time of year in the past.


----------



## StarkFisherman (May 17, 2008)

How do you usually rig the gulp leeches aside from slip bobber fishing?


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

StarkFisherman said:


> How do you usually rig the gulp leeches aside from slip bobber fishing?


I rig them like I rig any leech. Right behind the sucker.


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

have caught some nice eyes on gulp leeches, use them on jigs and worm burners !!!


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

bustedrod said:


> have caught some nice eyes on gulp leeches, use them on jigs and worm burners !!!


Same here. Sometimes I take a walleye spinner rig, the one hook ones for minnows, and hook the gulp on the nose.


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD (Oct 2, 2010)

anyone ever try using leeches on slow death rigs?


----------

